
Microsoft’s Visual Studio Online is now Visual Studio Codespaces; 50% price drop - aspenmayer
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/30/microsofts-visual-studio-online-code-editor-is-now-visual-studio-codespaces-and-gets-a-price-drop/
======
breakingcups
And in three months, it will be called Azure DevOps Editor, only to be
rebranded to Azure Code Online 6 months after that..

There is precedence with Team Foundation Services & Visual Studio Online ->
Visual Studio Team System -> Azure DevOps (which can still be hosted on-prem
completely separate from Azure) and yes I'm still salty about that.

Also worth noting that Microsoft explicitly keeps all of the code needed for
this feature out of the OSS version of VS Code.

~~~
tanseydavid
Thank you for this -- you have expressed my sentiments exactly.

MS seems more than willing to do rebranding like this almost like it is
ritual.

MS does not seem to recognize that from the outside (as a customer) it is a
bit like dealing with someone who gives their children new names each year on
their birthday -- nobody can remember which name to call the child at a given
moment and even the children start to develop identity problems...

~~~
perl4ever
MS Flow seems to have become Power Automate. If they are trying to have a
theme of "Power", that's fine, except it's such a generic word that has been
used as part of so many other products from other companies.

------
troelsSteegin
The Microsoft blog post, from Nik Molnar, wasn't linked by TC. It's here:
[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/visualstudio/introducing-
visu...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/visualstudio/introducing-visual-
studio-codespaces/)

------
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Microsoft’s Visual Studio Online code editor is now Visual Studio Codespaces
and gets a price drop

